# Please, oh please!



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I will give oral, rep, and points for a Miguel Torres signature.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> I will give oral, rep, and points for a Miguel Torres signature.


 Follow The *RULES*. http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/37289-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html

And your sig shall get done if you don't follow this template this thread will be closed and nothing will be finished for you.. If the time is not taken to read the rules the time wont be taken to make your sig..


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Request - Miguel Torres signature

Pics - It doesn't matter to me

Title - "The Bullet"

Sub-text - "Ebc_Kyle"

Colors - Whatever you think looks well

Size - 400x200 or whatever you choose

Avatar - No

All attempts repped.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thats more like it .. The rules are your Friend..


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

How's this bro..


----------

